# Transporting Bearded Dragons



## click (Jun 14, 2009)

Can anyone advice me how to transport a *Bearded Dragons some 50miles by car.*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stick them in a tub with air holes and drive..

if its warm outside it'll be warm in the car, if it's cold outside you'll probably have the heaters on in the car so there won't be an issue with it being too cold or too warm.


----------

